# How to remove bloatware/preloaded useless apps on HTC explorer ?



## akhandal96 (Apr 7, 2012)

I bought an HTC explorer and it cam with some preloaded apps which are impossible to remove from the applications management(settings) ! ,such apps : asphalt 6 adrenaline,NDTV,NDTV cricket ! 

NDTV cricket automatically starts in background whenever i connects my droid to a wifi network , even i don't know what is it use and don't even wanna know,i just want to remove it !
I googled it and found 2 -3 posts which required rooting of my phone,is it safe and legal to root,will it just remove the warranty line from my phone ??
Is there any alternate of this rooting ??
please do post !


----------



## red dragon (Apr 7, 2012)

Root,install titanium pro,freeze the unwanted apps.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2012)

i have read about DeSense HTC mobiles (officially) but that most likely will void warranty. you have to sign a petition before beginning the process. but that won't remove the apps.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 7, 2012)

akhandal96 said:


> I googled it and found 2 -3 posts which required rooting of my phone,is it safe and legal to root,will it just remove the warranty line from my phone ??
> Is there any alternate of this rooting ??
> please do post !



No. There's no alternative to rooting.
And yes, rooting will cause warranty to be void. But a device can be unrooted. Have no idea about HTC phones though.

If you want to get in the ocean, you will have to be ready to get wet.
(pathetic analogy, I know)


----------

